# Madone 5.2 help



## Jeffk2 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just got 5.2 and the bontrager qr skewers rattle and one else seen this?


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got a 5.2 and my rear skewer rattles. I'm just living with it until I can buy a better pair. I bought my Trek directly from Trek Bicycles USA so I can't take it to LBS for replacement skewers. You should take back to LBS. I guess its a quality issue with the skewers.


----------



## go200mph (Jul 12, 2011)

I am currently looking at a 5.2. Is this a common problem?


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

go200mph said:


> I am currently looking at a 5.2. Is this a common problem?


I don't know but don't let it stop you from buying one. I have an 2006 5.2 and the 2011 5.2, IMHO they are the best bike for the money. It's a fast machine.


----------



## sowleman (Jun 21, 2008)

We have seen a few skewers that rattle. Take it back to your LBS and they can get you new ones


----------



## johntrek5 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 2011 5.2, and have not experienced this issue. In fact, it is 10 X's the bike that my 2009 Madone was. Surely a diff, QR will take care of the problem. If you can not go to a LBS, I have seen people get satisfaction by contacting making a post on Trek's Face book page. They have an official person from the company that responds to those. Good luck.


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

I just picked one up a couple of weeks ago and do not have this problem.
So far the bike has exceeded my expectations in every way.
wow is it fast


----------



## Jeffk2 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Skewers*

Im sure lbs will address it. I love this bike 145 miles sense sat. It's a real joy. 
Not sure about the saddle, I used to have a flite I really liked it. What is a good saddle these day?


----------



## Jeffk2 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Skewers*

Im sure lbs will address it. I love this bike 145 miles sense sat. It's a real joy. 
Not sure about the saddle, I used to have a flite I really liked it. What is a good saddle these day?


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 18, 2009)

jaggrin said:


> I just got a 5.2 and my rear skewer rattles. I'm just living with it until I can buy a better pair. I bought my Trek directly from Trek Bicycles USA so I can't take it to LBS for replacement skewers. You should take back to LBS. I guess its a quality issue with the skewers.


And Trek won't replace them?


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

You'd think that would be an easily fixable and/or warranty-able item by your LBS


----------

